# Deployment pen



## dozuki (Mar 31, 2012)

I have been a member here for a little while now.  Granted after seeing some of the pens you guys post I just couldn't make myself post my run of the mill pens.  To get to the point.  I am going to Saudi Arabia very soon and want a nice tactical fountain pen to take with me.  I am thinking of something that is turned from aluminum or some other very sturdy material, turning aluminum is a little scary.  Something that is pointy on both ends but not to agressive I want to be able to cary it on a plane when I travel.  Ofcourse I want a nice nib.   I plan on using this pen while I am deployed.  I'm thinking that this is the place to a good sturdy pen that writes well and can have another use.  I'm not sure how much something like this wouls cost so I am open to suggestions and I am going to need is sooner rather than later.  I leave in June.  If anyone is interested let me know and we can see what we can come up with.  

Paul


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for your service Paul.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 31, 2012)

God Bless Paul! Having done my 4 tours in DS1,2 you may find that a ball point is much more functional. The CIC guys always thought a FP was great, but the maintenance was to high. Additionally, sand was our enemy! I'd look to one of the advanced guys to spin out an aluminium monster for you...Navy blue would look good! Thanks for your service Sir!
Lt Cmdr(ret) CVN 72 Battle group...Ooo Rah!!


----------



## dozuki (Apr 1, 2012)

I was hoping that one of the advanced guys would be interested.  Maybe I didn't put this in the right place.  Maybe I should try the fountainpen forum?


----------



## crabcreekind (Apr 1, 2012)

you may want to pm timebandit, he makes alot of kitless pens


----------



## paintspill (Apr 1, 2012)

i love the term "tactical fountain pen" seeing and reading what this group is capable of i'm sure someone will come up with something, lord knows i would if i could. 
god bless and safe return


----------



## Glen Schumann (Apr 1, 2012)

Out of my league but want to thank you for your service. Be safe.

LTC (Retired), USA


----------



## mtassie (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for your sevice Paul. Did you look at www.lazerlinez.com, Constance has a new pen called Desire and I think its stainless, looks pretty cool. Corian stands up very well.


----------



## biednick (Apr 2, 2012)

What kind of time frame are you looking at to have this made?

never mind, I see where you said June now.  If you have ever done a kitless, aluminum isnt't too hard to turn, not like steelmwould be. If you havn't or just dont have the time to get one made yourself, I can try it for you. Im only starting with the kitless thing, but I can still give it a try.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 2, 2012)

Not really sure what you have in mind, but if there is anything i have made that you like, give me a hollar. But if you are looking for kitless then i am out. Oh, and thank you for your service as well!


----------



## dozuki (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I would like to thank everyone for their input.  I have come to the conclusion that the time line is just to tight so I think I am going to look on line for something that is pre made and is ready to go.  Maybe when I get there I will give it another try when there is more time.  Again thanks for all the help.


----------



## wizard (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for your service !!!!!
Try this: Tuff Writer - The World's Finest Tactical Pens


----------

